# Help clearing something up...



## TrickyDik (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm in the US Coast Guard on Active Duty since 2004. I'm about done my enlistment in Nov. of 2008 and for the most part I'm looking to be hired in southern NH, but I'd also consider working in Mass. I'll have to file for a make up exam because at the time it was offered I was unable to attend due to CG obligations.

I was looking over the Veterans Preference information and the wording is a little confusing but I think I have a grasp of it. If someone could correct me or let me know if I'm right it'd be helpful (I've looked on the forum here and can't seem to locate what I'm looking for).

For Veterans Preference in Mass you have to be a Veteran as described in: M.G.L. c. 4, sec. 7, cl. 43rd as amended by the Acts of 2005, ch. 130

By the wording in that document I can assume that simply being an Active Duty Military member for 4 years and being discharged honorably does not grant you Veterans Preference? I would have had to serve on Active Duty for 90 days with at least 1 of those days served in the Persian Gulf?

If that is the case then I'll save my money because I never served in the Persian Gulf during the past 3 1/2 years and won't be heading over there in the next 6 months. Plus I'm not a resident of Mass, so really it wouldn't be worth my money to take the Civil Service. Now if it had said the Gulf of Mexico hunting down drug boats then I'd be all set  .

So if someone could just come through and either say I'm correct in my analysis or set me straight, it'd be much appreciated.


----------



## sheepdog (May 3, 2007)

You should be ok as a vet. The 90 days is for people in the National guard that have been activated under Sec 10 or Sec 32. You on the other hand have been on active duty CG. "Veteran'' shall mean (1) any person, (a) whose last discharge or release from his wartime service as defined herein, was under honorable conditions and who (b) served in the army, navy, marine corps, coast guard, or air force of the United States,


----------



## Boats (Dec 5, 2006)

I believe Veteran Status is decided by the time period of active duty not the location. 

C73


----------



## TrickyDik (Jul 20, 2006)

C73 said:


> I believe Veteran Status is decided by the time period of active duty not the location.
> 
> C73


Well that would be lovely. However the wording and chart that shows what a Veteran is declared shows periods of Wartime and Peacetime. This makes me conclude that unless you served during a time of Peace that is listed (which is all before my enlistment occured) then in order to counted as a Veteran you must have served in what they consider a time of War.

Anyone else mind helping clear this up for me?


----------



## Boats (Dec 5, 2006)

TrickyDik,


> Well that would be lovely. However the wording and chart that shows what a Veteran is declared shows periods of Wartime and Peacetime. This makes me conclude that unless you served during a time of Peace that is listed (which is all before my enlistment occured) then in order to counted as a Veteran you must have served in what they consider a time of War.
> 
> Anyone else mind helping clear this up for me?


How else would you define time period served not location? Its not where you served but when.........

C73


----------



## TrickyDik (Jul 20, 2006)

C73 said:


> TrickyDik,
> 
> How else would you define time period served not location? Its not where you served but when.........
> 
> C73


You know what, you're right. I misread a portion of the chart listed here: http://www.mass.gov/?pageID=veteran...alcontent&f=definition_veteran&csid=Eveterans

I completely missed the "Era of Service" label for the first column. Not realizing that I looked at that column and saw "Persian Gulf" which included dates of 1990-to be determined. Then I read over and saw the 90 days active duty, (1) day during "wartime". I just assumed it meant you had to have been over in the Persian Gulf for that. Not sure if I just wasn't paying attention to detail or if I was just tired at the moment I was checking it out.

Thanks.


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

My understanding is that civil service defines the veterns as having a "campaign medal" for the service action covered. Years ago I knew a guy who never left the US but got veteran pref because he had documents that his unit attended the action (although he wasn't with them at the time). I knew another guy that was attached to a separate unit from his normal one and went to the same action (Beruit). He didn't get vet pref because he didn't have the campaign medal. He fought it furiously through CS and lost.


----------



## Rocco39 (Jul 13, 2007)

You have to have served at least 180 days on active duty + honorable discharge (which you have) OR 90 days active duty with one day of which is during "wartime" + honorable discharge. 
TrickyDik, you should be all set. I got Vet preferance for my time with Uncle Sams Confused Group and not a day of my service was during wartime. However, prior to 2004 you had to have been a wartime Vet to qualify for Vet status, not anylonger. Best of luck Coastie, and Sempar Paratus!


----------



## Boats (Dec 5, 2006)

But only for Boatswain mates no snipes.......

C73


T.D. send me a PM I did 8 years USCG.


----------



## Bull614 (Jan 27, 2008)

As long as you have been issued the National Defense service Medal, wich given the time frame you have been, you are all set.

Are you on a Cutter, LEDET or MSST

C73

I spent 5 in the CG


----------



## TrickyDik (Jul 20, 2006)

Excellent news from everyone. I'm an Operations Specialist assigned to a Sector (a.k.a. Group) Command Center. I'm a radio operator much like a TC was years ago. Plus now we have a little Intel mixed in on our secure comms.

Also I did join and received the National Defense Medal so I should be good to go.


----------

